# PRP 26b application



## gigi16 (Sep 11, 2018)

I applied for a Spousal permit PRP 26b application this year in January. I got a confirmation of receipt on the 9th of February 2018. what is the turn around time for such applications? Has anyone received their response earlier.


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

i applied last year august and still waiting


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

26B takes just over 24 months on average.


----------



## gigi16 (Sep 11, 2018)

Yikes,


----------



## hms_786 (Sep 14, 2018)

gigi16 said:


> I applied for a Spousal permit PRP 26b application this year in January. I got a confirmation of receipt on the 9th of February 2018. what is the turn around time for such applications? Has anyone received their response earlier.


hi Gigi, 

I apply in August 2016 (27 months ago) and until now no answer and every time i call to inqire the answer is "call back in two weeks time - permit department has a backlog, still busy with 2015 applications).

I hope you get yours soon.


----------



## Malebakeng (Feb 2, 2019)

I applied in September 2017 and received it yesterday exactly 1year 4months.


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

i think it depend on applicant, his background and spouse.


----------



## Shalom33 (Jan 25, 2019)

gigi16 said:


> I applied for a Spousal permit PRP 26b application this year in January. I got a confirmation of receipt on the 9th of February 2018. what is the turn around time for such applications? Has anyone received their response earlier.


Hi Gigi

I applied in April 2018 and collected in January 2019. It took exactly 10 months


----------



## Providence (Sep 27, 2018)

@Shalom. did you have to follow-up on your application?


----------



## Shalom33 (Jan 25, 2019)

*PRP Spousal*



Providence said:


> @Shalom. did you have to follow-up on your application?


Hi Providence

The only time I followed up was on January 21 2019 this year. Firstly I sent emails to Pamela Keet, Arthie Singh and, Joyce Mamabolo and Hacc. After that I called the call centre and was informed that my decision had been sent to VFS on the 18th of January 2019. I collected my PRP on 25/01/2019. Pamela is the only one who replied on the 28th of January 2019 after I had collected the outcome already. The other ones never replied.


----------



## hms_786 (Sep 14, 2018)

Shalom33 said:


> Hi Providence
> 
> The only time I followed up was on January 21 2019 this year. Firstly I sent emails to Pamela Keet, Arthie Singh and, Joyce Mamabolo and Hacc. After that I called the call centre and was informed that my decision had been sent to VFS on the 18th of January 2019. I collected my PRP on 25/01/2019. Pamela is the only one who replied on the 28th of January 2019 after I had collected the outcome already. The other ones never replied.


Hi , can you please contact details


----------



## Shalom33 (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi 

I got the below emails on the previous threads from other members.

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

So I do not know which one is for which category.


----------



## pajojo4life (Sep 2, 2019)

Well I am very new to this and i have been reading a lot from you guys, I submitted PRP 26(b) Life Partner application on the 30 August, and it is my application as been received at DHA on 04 Sep 2019. I guess I still have a long way to go, do you guys have any advice for me. I really do need it. So I will be on a waiting list for about 30 months. Omg..


----------



## Drnl (Sep 4, 2016)

I applied on april 2017 31 months later still nothing


----------

